# Dell Dimension 8200 Video Upgrade



## Meltar (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a Dell Dimension 8200 with Pentium 4 (2.0 GHz), 512 RAM, Nvidia 64MB DDR GeForce3 Ti200 graphics and an Intel 82850/82860 Processor to AGP controller. I like to play Battle for Middle Earth and even closing out every other resource on the computer the game was still slow and crashed often.

After looking around a guy at CompUSA (yeah, yeah...I know) recommended the ATI Radeon 9550 video card (256MB, AGP). In reading the installation manual the first step was to make sure your AGP drivers were current. I wasn't sure how to determine that so I used the Dell online tech support feature. Here's that conversation:

ME: I am about to install an ATI Radeon 9550 graphics card and want to make sure I have the correct AGP drivers for my motherboard/chipset (Intel 82850/82860). How can I tell whether I have the most recent drivers and if I don't where can I download the current drivers? 
DELL: Is it 64MB card? 
ME: no, 256 
DELL: The ATI card compatible to the system is ATI 32MB RAGE 6 
ME: so I can't install the Radeon 9550? I need a graphics card with at least 256mb and DirectX 9 capabilities. Is there a different board that you recommend? 
DELL: The mother board is system specific. 
ME: I don't understand 
DELL: The system board is cannot be upgraded and is model specific. 
ME: are you talking about the motherboard? Why can't I just replace the GeForce3 Ti200 graphics card that's in the system with the ATI card? 
DELL: The cards compatible with the system are:
1. NV11 w/ TV out
2. NV15 32MB
3. ATI 32MB RAGE 6
4. 4X AGP Card - Ultra High End 64MB NV20 

Now I'm more confused than ever and I sure hope someone here can help.

1. Can I install the Radeon 9550 or can't I?
2. If I can install it, will it help my LOTR: BFME performance?
3. And still...how can I make sure I have the right AGP drivers? (manual says I can screw up my system if I don't have this completed before installing the card).

Thanks for any help you can provide this very confused guy.


----------



## mandunro (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi Meltar,

I currently have a pc identical to yours and have ordered a Radeon Ati A9600XT 128MB. I hope it will fit! I have heard that our boards won't be able to take higher then 128MB though?! Does anyone know any better?

Anyway, I don't know what that Dell bloke was talking about because I've already upgraded to an nvidia geforce4 4200 Ti 128MB card on this board. (I wanna play battlefield 2 and its just not powerful enough) I didn't update any AGP drivers on the motherboard though? Just the nvidia drivers. Its run fine from day one so I guess I can but try the new card!

Let me know how you get on!

Dan


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think what the dell tech support means that the graphic cards he mentioned was the one onboard. 

I haven't heard of any incompatibilities with Dells yet, but you should be able to disable the onboard video and install the other one.

Edit

As for the drivers, I think it meant go to ATIs website and get the latest drivers

One thing came to mind is that the AGP slot, can it support the card (2x 4x or 8x) and does the video support those too.


----------



## mandunro (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi Again

Meltar, I got my 9600XT 128MB today. I've installed it along with updated drivers and it works fine. If it fits try your luck!

Dan


----------

